# Enschi Goes To The Vet



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Well, I took my 10 year old female foster to the vet yesterday for her "new to rescue" vet check. Her hips look great, she has arthritis in both back stifles and she is now on a gloucosomine supplement. I also had him do a blood draw, just to make sure everything is working as well as it should on the inside.
Enschi was a big hit with all the staff in the office. At one point the tech called kennel workers in to see what a great GSD looks and acts like. 
I love, love, love this dog. She will be very hard to give up. In fact, if the perfect home isn't found, she will stay here with us.
As it turns out, she is a fairly famous dog. V1 here in the USA, is a sch3., and is very much a piece of GSD history. I knew she was special! She certainly acts like she knows she is a queen.
She has been great with my cats. She has perfect house manners. She is just awesome.
Sheilah


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

ahhhhhhhhhhhh, lets hope that she gets to stay with you! it sounds like you would treat her like the queen that she obviously is.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Is that Janis's dog?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, I saw Enschi was going to Idaho, but I had no idea you got her! What an awesome girl - hope you get to keep her!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Yes! She was co-owned by Janis and lived with her. This is a very special dog.
Sheilah


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

You brought her up from California? I was seriously considering adopting her in November; the only drawback I had was the possibility of her and my female (also spayed) not getting along.

Congratulations; hope you get to keep her - she sounded like an AWESOME dog!!!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I was contacted late last month by someone local to me, who had been alerted to Enschi's need for placement. As luck would have it, I currently have no female dogs and was able to offer her a place. Enschi does not share her living space with other females, but that is honestly her only issue. For a 10 year old dog she is in amazing shape. 
You know, the thing is that having her here has reinforced my love of the breed. I have been so burned out with my own young dog, trying to deal with his sometimes over-the-top behavior and some health issues. Add to that dealing with so many needy dogs in rescue and their idiot "owners". 
But being able to help a dog like Enschi is what it is all about. The people in her life have done right by her every step of the way and it shows. And living with her, knowing that she must have had a high drive to be so successful, gives me hope for my Tanner. It might seem like he is a bottomless pit of energy, but that if I keep working with him and challenging him we should be okay. I guess she has reminded me that we get back what we have put in. I needed to be reminded of that.
And I really like having her around. I lost my own senior girl over 2 years ago. My husband always said that he knew which bathroom I was in by which door my old girl was lying in front of. Well, Enschi is like that. In this sea of male-ness that I live in (all these male dogs, and the male cats and then my two sons and husband), it is nice to have another girl in the house.
Sheilah


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Sounds like a wonderful placement!


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: sit,stay...Enschi does not share her living space with other females, but that is honestly her only issue...


Sheilah, you posting this actually makes me feel better! I went with my "gut feeling" on not bringing Enschi here; I was concerned that I would get her here and then Misha and her would not get along at all. Her owner said they *might* get along and it would not have been fair to either of them to have to keep them crated or separated at all times. I am so very glad she is in a safe place with you~


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

God bless you for taking Enschi!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have 4 females - no way could I take on one who DESERVES to have the big pillow bed in the middle of the living room!!!!! I hope she stays forever with you as she obviously loves you and has adjusted already.

Lee


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I was wondering what had happened to Enschi. I'm so glad to hear everything worked out and that she's so well taken care of. Kudos to you.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

But if she had gone anywhere else she wouldn't be here with me! I know it sounds selfish, but I am so glad she ended up with me. 
She is such a sweetheart. My 8 year old son was giving her a chin scratch and she just laid down and rolled over she he could do a really good job. She is still in that settling stage where she will follow me from room to room. 
I know that many people were concerned about her. Please, please know that she is doing well here and is very much appreciated. She is so much like my Kiki, only Enschi wears GSD clothes. Kiki even needed to be the one and only girl as well, so I am familiar with that type of personality. 
She is just a great dog. I feel so lucky.
Sheilah


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomWow, I saw Enschi was going to Idaho, but I had no idea you got her! What an awesome girl - hope you get to keep her!


I heard the same thing!!!! Awesome that you have her!! KEEP HER!!! 

Thank you for helping her!!!!


----------



## k9ma (Nov 15, 2002)

Do you have pictures?


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Thank you, everyone. I have high hopes that she will stay here for the rest of her life, but we will post her as available for adoption. I have set such high standards on where she can go that it would have to be an unusually perfect placement in order for her to leave my home.
If you go down a few threads here, in the senior dog forum, you'll find one titled "Senior Foster Girl" or maybe "Senior Foster Dog". I posted a photo of her in that thread. It was taken last weekend, in my living room. 
She has settled in very nicely. She is a great talker, she loves to roll in goose poop and she loves her stuffed toys. 
Sheilah


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: sit,stay
> She has settled in very nicely. She is a great talker, she loves to roll in goose poop and she loves her stuffed toys.
> Sheilah


























Too funny!


----------

